# Online RPG?



## SvKing (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
ich hab vor ein Online RPG zu schreiben, 
hab nur leider überhaupt keine Ahnung wie man soetwas macht...
Hat vieleicht irgendjemand Ahnung davon und kann mir helfen?


----------



## Kyoko (11. Januar 2005)

Naja, das ist seht Kompliziert!
Wenn sich n User bewegt, muss man die daten auf dem Server Updaten, bei jedem nen redraw ausführen, usw.
Wenn dus mir ÄPHP oder so achen woillst, kannst das alles glaub ich mit nem CGI-Script machen, sonst musst dus wahrscheinlich über Winsock realieren.


----------



## maxfighter (14. Januar 2005)

Mit welcher Sprache willst du das machen?


----------

